# S-Works stem?



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

Getting my new bike fitted when it comes in and I'll most likely need a new stem. Should I go with the S-Works one or a different one? I was reading up on the Zipp stem and it's super light and suppose to be really stiff.

How is the S-Work stem overall?

Thanks!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Been using an S-Works stem on each of my last two Tarmacs. I have had no problems with it at all. Stiff enough, light enough... I don't really ever notice it. In a stem, I'd say that's a good thing.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Specialized started out selling stems.
They seem to be fine, my wife's Ruby has a Specialized stem and no problems.
They do match their bikes better than any other brand and the rise can be adjusted by moving the shim. I am using a Ritchey WCS 4-Axis because I had it on hand but wouldn't hesitate to use a specialized.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I needed a longer stem on my Roubaix and found a carbon 130mm S-Works stem. Looks good, and for the long length, I can't detect any flex or have any problems. Just do it!


----------

